# Email notifications



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

Is anyone else not getting email notifications since the update?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

RickyL said:


> Is anyone else not getting email notifications since the update?


I am getting them.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

I found them. For some reason, gmail was filtering them as spam since the upgrade. It never did that before.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

I am suddenly getting them where before I wasn't getting any.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

RickyL said:


> I found them. For some reason, gmail was filtering them as spam since the upgrade. It never did that before.


I'll have to check my spam folder.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

No notifications here. or in outlook JUNK folder. Hmm, maybe they're getting stuck in gmail's filter.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I was coming here to comment that I didn't get them either, but based on the earlier post, I went and checked, and yes, GMAIL had marked them as spam.


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

One reason gmail may be listing the email as spam is the originating IP is not mapping to the hostname in the HELO advertised when establishing an SMTP connection. My server is now rejecting TC emails. Here is an example excerpt:

#-------------------------------------------------------
Feb 27 22:39:45 solar postfix/smtpd[9452]: warning: 72.9.159.160: address not listed for hostname 72.9.159.160.tailormadeservers.com
Feb 27 22:39:45 solar postfix/smtpd[9452]: connect from unknown[72.9.159.160]
Feb 27 22:39:45 solar postfix/smtpd[9452]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[72.9.159.160]: 554 5.7.1 <unknown[72.9.159.160]>: Client host rejected: Access denied; from=<[email protected]> to=<[email protected]> proto=ESMTP helo=<72.9.159.160.tailormadeservers.com>
#-------------------------------------------------------

When I make an inquiry on the IP address for the HELO name '72.9.159.160.tailormadeservers.com' it lists a different IP from the one connecting (see below). Many mail servers mark this as spam (or outright reject) because it can be indicative of forged headers.

#-------------------------------------------------------
solar $ host 72.9.159.160.tailormadeservers.com
72.9.159.160.tailormadeservers.com has address 72.9.144.30
#-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

Yeah...there's something screwy w/ the DNS for the outbound email server. The in-addr.arpa looks to be set correctly but the HOSTNAME->IP_ADDR mapping looks wrong:


```
solar ~ # host 72.9.159.160
160.159.9.72.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer 72.9.159.160.tailormadeservers.com.
solar ~ # host 72.9.159.160.tailormadeservers.com
72.9.159.160.tailormadeservers.com has address 72.9.144.30
```
Whoever manages the .tailormadeservers.com domain needs to update the "A" record entry for 72.9.159.160.tailormadeservers.com.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

@Mishkin--thanks for the info. We suspected something was wrong with the email server end of things and are working to correct it now. I'll update when I hear back.


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

Peter Redmer said:


> @Mishkin--thanks for the info. We suspected something was wrong with the email server end of things and are working to correct it now. I'll update when I hear back.


Good to hear, Peter. I miss my email notifications.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, the issue has been corrected. Please let me know if you start seeing your notifications as normal.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Peter Redmer said:


> Ok, the issue has been corrected. Please let me know if you start seeing your notifications as normal.


I got a notification this morning.


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

[thumbs-up]

Notification email came in for this subject. Looks like it's all fixed, dns-wise.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I didn't get notifications for PMs I received today.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

These results, for some reason, seem to be random so far. Some people are getting them, some not. I ran several diagnostic tests to multiple providers (MobileMe, Yahoo, Gmail, Live, etc.) and they all went through, suggesting that things are well on the TCF side.

We're continuing to investigate this and any feedback is appreciated and helpful. If you are having problems, also make sure to include in your post what email provider is having trouble. A simple check is to (temporarily) change your account email and see if that helps.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I just switched to my gmail account and it seems to be working ok. The domain that I was having an issue with is prodigy.net which is surprising if Yahoo is working.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Gmail works for me, but Yahoo doesn't.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mishkin said:


> Whoever manages the .tailormadeservers.com domain needs to update the "A" record entry for 72.9.159.160.tailormadeservers.com.


I just noticed this myself this morning when I found e-mail alerts from TCF in my Gmail spam folder. My filter wasn't catching them because the from address was:

[email protected]

Which my original filter wasn't expecting. Weird.


----------

